# Computex 2006: Girls



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2006)

At Computex we saw a lot of pretty asian girls. Every big manufacturer had something to catch the eye of the visitor. The girls were presenting products, handing out information or performing dance shows. We have 190 pictures of them. For your extra viewing experience we also posted the full-size 8 megapixel images straight from the camera.

*Show full review*


----------



## Bob The Fish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thats a lot of Hot women!

ATI babes are hotter then nvida babes! HAHA!


----------



## Darksides (Jun 15, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

>



Check the guy out behind her checking her ass out


----------



## Bull Dog (Jun 15, 2006)

My favorite photo would be this one, pity her face is somewhat washed out though.

And this photo comes in (more distant) second


----------



## Homeless (Jun 15, 2006)

Darksides said:
			
		

> Check the guy out behind her checking her ass out




AHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bob The Fish said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of Hot women!
> 
> ATI babes are hotter then nvida babes! HAHA!



I agree!  LOL


----------



## sinner33 (Jun 15, 2006)

It is so true. Nvidia girls seem like a part of classic nature, while ATI girls seem to be modern day fashion models


----------



## DaJMasta (Jun 15, 2006)

W1zzard obviously had his priorities strait.


----------



## Bob The Fish (Jun 15, 2006)

DaJMasta said:
			
		

> W1zzard obviously had his priorities strait.




Agreed!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah i went to all the mfgrs first and then had some time left so i walked around snagging pics of the girls for you


----------



## Darksides (Jun 15, 2006)

And very nice pic they are too


----------



## tofu (Jun 15, 2006)

DING!

Nice pics!
Yea, ATI babes pwn the NVidians


----------



## drade (Jun 15, 2006)

yea, but nvidia slaps ati in the face, who cares about the babes


----------



## Agility (Jun 15, 2006)

4 words
How much one night?


----------



## tofu (Jun 15, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> yea, but nvidia slaps ati in the face, who cares about the babes



Enough with the fanboy statements. Make sure when you say "omg x slaps x in the face" you have your backup.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2006)

Homeless said:
			
		

> AHHAHAHAHAH



Shit, I got caught on camera....whats the wife gonna say!


----------



## tofu (Jun 15, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Shit, I got caught on camera....whats the wife gonna say!



AHHH, so lucky of you to be able to goto Computex anyways!!!

Tell you're wife you were there for the "Compu", and the not the "Tex"


----------



## Darksides (Jun 15, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> yea, but nvidia slaps ati in the face, who cares about the babes



OK ..... YOU'RE JUST NOT RIGHT IN THE HEAD ARE YOU ?????


----------



## celidee (Jun 16, 2006)

These woman need some meat on their bones...no thickness what-so-ever, lol


----------



## Darksides (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah but at least they haven't had a boob job well i'm not sure about this one


----------



## G.T (Jun 16, 2006)

Agility said:
			
		

> 4 words
> How much one night?



Five Dollah, me sucky sucky, lub j00 long time.....

(More than 4 words but fuck it, classic quote.)


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 16, 2006)

w1zz...thank god for removable storage !!!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 16, 2006)

wow already other 16 thousand veiws....i wonder what the pr0n site searches are turning out now?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 16, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> yeah i went to all the mfgrs first and then had some time left so i walked around snagging pics of the girls for you




Seems like you enjoyed the apacer a bit.. more than the rest..  

Then again, I did too.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 16, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> wow already other 16 thousand veiws....i wonder what the pr0n site searches are turning out now?




TPU as the #1 result. LOL


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 16, 2006)

celidee said:
			
		

> These woman need some meat on their bones...no thickness what-so-ever, lol


I concur. I don't really care for Asians either.

On another note, I thought it was sweet that the ATI girls were dressed up like Ruby. I also thought that giant Foxconn fan was pretty sweet.


----------



## laszlo (Jun 16, 2006)

nice mobo's & video cards

wizz have you oc them?


----------



## Darksides (Jun 16, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I concur. I don't really care for Asians either.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2006)

Darksides said:
			
		

> wtf8269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I concur. I don't really care for Asians either.



i dont either


----------



## Darksides (Jun 16, 2006)

Put a bag over there heads then ....... No one said you have to look at there faces just look at the bodys


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL, thats what most people say...  I also don't care for asians.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 16, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> TPU as the #1 result. LOL


I wonder what those filenames are that gets google to go straight to TPU .


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 17, 2006)

Darksides said:
			
		

> yeah but at least they haven't had a boob job well i'm not sure about this one



It's me wife so I can confirm she HAS!


----------



## Darksides (Jun 17, 2006)

You only wish it was


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 18, 2006)

*Good Lord, if only they grew like that on trees... lol!*

See subject line!

(Yes sir, she's a hot one in that photo above & no questions asked!)



* To quote Forrest Gump - "That's all I have to say about that"...

APK


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 21, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> It's me wife so I can confirm she HAS!



then  she better be getting a refund, cuz those need some improvement to be worth $30k


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 21, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i dont either




Must be an american thing.


----------



## POGE (Jun 21, 2006)

Most asians look like 6th grade girls, but if your into that... thats your deal.


----------



## Zebbo (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice "Wizzy"-article again


----------



## magibeg (Jun 23, 2006)

I wonder if any of those women even know a thing about computers or if they're just standing around looking sexy


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sex appeal beats all!  ( . ) ( . )


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 25, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> I wonder if any of those women even know a thing about computers or if they're just standing around looking sexy



Lol, but if there weren't girls just imagine how much more geeky things like that would be.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 25, 2006)

It isn't geeky enough? .


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 20, 2007)

Talk about bringing an old thread back to life...


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont care Asians are DAMN HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aegis (Jan 20, 2007)

Wonder how many CFMs that Foxconn fan pushes...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2007)

enough to make the girls fly all the way from taipei and into your house?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 21, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> enough to make the girls fly all the way from taipei and into your house?



I LoL'd.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 21, 2007)

this is my fave-

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex2006/Girls/images/girls_hi020.jpg

check out the camel toe


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jan 21, 2007)

Any way we can get the photos in their original size in one zip file ???


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 21, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Any way we can get the photos in their original size in one zip file ???



 

oh god thats too funny


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jan 21, 2007)

I mean the full size photo , not HUMAN SIZE


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 21, 2007)

I love asian's


----------



## Velcro (Jan 21, 2007)

russianboy said:


> It just goes to say ATi is about the "image quality" but then I'm guessing the Nvidians "perform" a bit better.



ROFL!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 22, 2007)

What happened to AMD? Were there dancing Guys there? Theres ATI but no AMD X_X, weirdly enough Intel actually had showgirls in it.


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 22, 2007)

i havent ever seen some1 take so many photos lol fair play,


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2007)

look at the dude on the table who is that someone u kno w1zz? 

wow look at those chiks with the amd64 patch can someone say


> "man i bet you get great bandwidth"-_silicon valley_


----------

